# Skinny spare for Cruze Diesel?



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Should be the same as the non-diesel with the same size rim package.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The non diesel is 5X105 and the diesel is 5X115 bolt patter respectively(they are different(diesel/Non-Diesel) go figure). You should be able to locate a spare tire in a junk yard for a GM car that has that bolt pattern like a grand am, Alero etc.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Garandman said:


> I'd like to get one of the donut spares for this car. Is there such a part from GM?


go get a donut spare at the wreckers from a 03 chev impala. will fit perfect


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

brian v said:


> GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


Finding a place to buy it is not a problem, I was looking for a specific size or part number.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Garandman said:


> Finding a place to buy it is not a problem, I was looking for a specific size or part number.


Well as like the Eco that does not come with a spare, I and Obermd bought spares that fit the regular Cruze. Both our cars have the 17 in wheels and tires like your diesel does but we were forced to buy 16 in spares as that is the only thing available for our bolt pattern. Your Diesel has 5X115 bolt pattern so you could probably find a 17 inch spare from an older GM car. I truly do not think there is a specific part number. As far as size I would go with any spare from a GM car with the 17 in wheels/tires on it. jack and tire tool is at your discretion. You may need to rearrange your trunk some with the DEF canister. We had to replace a "hole" in our trunk(the existing trunk form piece with the tire inflator with a flat panel cover for the spare tire. At least that is what I did.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

So perhaps I've found a solution. See the thread: Volt Spare Tire Guide

I beleive the Volt wheel is the same as the Cruze TD: at least the sames specs are listed for both on Tirerack.



> 1. 2003-2007 CADILLAC CTS STS Spacesaver Spare Tire.
> It seems the generation 1 Cadillac CTS (MY 2003 - 2008) had the same 16" spare size. However, some of the spares are 5 spoke aluminum wheels while others are solid steel wheels. The 5 spoke aluminum wheel fits both front & rear of the Volt, while the steel wheel will only fit the rear (the steel rim will not clear the Volts front calipers).
> 
> The 5-spoke spare has an interchange number 560-08050. Interchange numbers are used by auto recyclers to categorize their parts and to indicate possible substitutions, e.g. any spare with the same interchange number should fit.





> Though the 5 spoke aluminum wheel is nicer, the steel spare can work too, and at about $10 the price is hard to beat. The solid steel spare will only fit the Volt rear as mentioned, but it can be used for a front flat by simply mounting the spare on the Volt's rear and moving the good rear to the front. My like-new steel donut-spares is stamped RJF k498 17D B with a Firestone T125/70R16 tire. It came from a Cadillac Deville (1998 I think).


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Found this site That gives specs for various GM vehicles.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

I got back a response from Chevy customer service, namely:



> he only spare tire kit for the Cruze at this time is part number, 95271368.


Is that an actual spare tire? Somewhere in another thread it was stated: "Contacted my local Chevrolet dealer and the kit is not yet available they also stated the part description states it is a Tool Accessory Kit. Meanwhile we are all driving with no spare tires."


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Has anyone considered buying the OEM wheel and tire to have a backup in case one tire should be damaged? A fifth wheel could be rotated with the other four. I will ask my dealer what the cost would be.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Garandman said:


> I got back a response from Chevy customer service, namely:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an actual spare tire? Somewhere in another thread it was stated: "Contacted my local Chevrolet dealer and the kit is not yet available they also stated the part description states it is a Tool Accessory Kit. Meanwhile we are all driving with no spare tires."


I drove all over Europe in a Corvette without a spare and then had two 5th Gen Camaro SSs without spares and now a C6 Corvette and the Cruze with no spare. I haven't had a flat tire in 13 years. Ok, so, I know I will have a flat tomorrow since I'm bragging today!

I'm not worried about a flat tire, to be truthful. I hope it doesn't happen, but if it does...I will deal with it.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I drove all over Europe in a Corvette without a spare and then had two 5th Gen Camaro SSs without spares and now a C6 Corvette and the Cruze with no spare. I haven't had a flat tire in 13 years. Ok, so, I know I will have a flat tomorrow since I'm bragging today!
> 
> I'm not worried about a flat tire, to be truthful. I hope it doesn't happen, but if it does...I will deal with it.


Let me guess: USAF?

Got your fix-flat? Here ya go.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> Has anyone considered buying the OEM wheel and tire to have a backup in case one tire should be damaged? A fifth wheel could be rotated with the other four. I will ask my dealer what the cost would be.


I have this for my DTS and Impala SS, so I plan on doing the same for the Cruze Diesel sometime before the snows come off in April.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I just bought 4 OEM wheels (used 48 mi.) on EBAY for about the same price as my dealer estimated for one. I'll probably buy the Michelin Ice snow tires.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nicely played. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My diesel came with the no cost option of a 16 X 6.5 inch spare but I will eventually change this for a 17 X 7 to match the rest of the wheels. The wheel should fit in the wheel well ok as it is only a half inch wider. I went from a 6 inch wheel to an 8 inch one in my previous Commodore with no dramas.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

ParrisTNDude....Crickets.



Aussie said:


> My diesel came with the no cost option of a 16 X 6.5 inch spare but I will eventually change this for a 17 X 7 to match the rest of the wheels. The wheel should fit in the wheel well ok as it is only a half inch wider. I went from a 6 inch wheel to an 8 inch one in my previous Commodore with no dramas.


Do you also have the DEF tank in Aus?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Garandman said:


> ParrisTNDude....Crickets.
> 
> 
> Do you also have the DEF tank in Aus?


No, the engine is the equal of a petrol engine without it.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

That is the issue for us in the US. In the US the spare tire well has been replaced by a DEF tank. So any spare will have to sit in the trunk above the load floor. 

This is the only significant negative we've found in the car thus far. I should have researched this more thoroughly as we use the trunk often. This is the kind of thing that holds domestic brand sales back. The customer service person monitoring this forum only reiterated the part number posted above and refused to refer me to a Supervisor. 

It's left to me to try and sort this out. We will eventually have two sets or rims so one of those could go on the trunk, but I'd much prefer a donut spare to preserve the trunk space.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

this is one of the reasons I have not bought this car yet I am waiting for more info for the 2015 model (most likely the ny auto show) before I make a final choice on the car or the elentra gt


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

In my Commodore that I had until I bought the Cruze, the fuel tank went under and around the spare tyre well. Now I know US regulations won't allow this but if a 18 gallon fuel tank can fit, why can't a 4.5 gallon urea tank that is non flammable fit? Come on GM don't be lazy, remember if the customer can't get what he wants from you, he will go elsewhere.


----------

